# Lighting



## 2Shi (Dec 18, 2012)

I am looking to plant Dwarf Hairgrass and Cabomba in my 54 gallon corner aquarium (22" high). 

My aquarium uses a pressurized CO2 system (~1bps) and potting soil substrate topped with eco-complete gravel. 

I currently have a 2x24W t5ho light fixture with medium strength reflectors (about 1.5-2x extra light from those). The light strip sits at the water surface on top of a glass hood (thus distance between light and substrate is approximately 20").

Do I have a setup suitable for Dwarf Hairgrass and Cabomba?


----------

